# coffee corner. reloaded.



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

Rancilio Silvia espresso machine with stealth PID

bottomless PF

EspressoParts HQ 14g ridgeless basket

Mazzer Mini timer grinder

custom made 58.4mm tamper

Nuova Point brown espresso cups


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice shot and setup ;-)


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The tulips are weirding me out! It's like there's a tiny coffee machine in the corner!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

exactly this!


----------



## Josevonspain (Feb 27, 2017)

Cool picture


----------

